# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  استفاده از موبایل به جای کنترل تلویزیون

## sharareh

سلام
می خواستم یه برنامه برای موبایل بنویسم که بشه به جای کنترل تلویزیون ازش استفاده کرد 
ولی هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم 
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## m_nejad

فکر می کنم کنترل ها از امواج مادون قرمز استفاده می کنند نه امواج رادیویی

----------


## PersianAmir

چنین برنامه ای برای موبایلهای سیمبین وجود داره!

شما دوباره میخوای بنویسی؟

----------


## mohsengrisly

دوست عزیز  چنین برنامه هایی به صورت بسیار کسترده موجود است 
اما  فکر نمی کنم به راحتی بتونی برنامه ای بنویسی که کامل و درست باشه 
حتی برای یک مارک خاص مثل سونی 
زیرا برای ارسال امواج به وسیله مورد نظر روش و موج فرکانسی خاصی نیاز است 

(برنامه های موجود بیش از 80 مارک از لوازم کنترل دار را پشتیبانی می کند )

----------


## sharareh

ممنون از جوابتون ولی این پروژه رو استادم  به من معرفی کرد و یک نفر هم نوشت ولی اگه شما موضوع دیگه ایی در مورد برنامه نویسی موبایل سراغ دارین به من معرفی کنید تا از پیدا کردن موضوع راحت شم.

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

یه     Organizer برای Windows CE  بنویس
خیلی بهش نیاز دارم
هنوز هم جایی ندیدمش.
بنوسیسش منو از شر کد نویسی راحت کن.

----------


## sharareh

من هنوز اول راه هستم چیز زیادی نمی دونم میشه یه کم توضیح بذیذ

----------


## mohsengrisly

در مورد چی همون ریموت کنترل موبایل؟ 
فکر کردم بی خیال شدین اخه خیلی از مطلب میگذره ؟!

----------


## patoo87

ممنون میشم اگه به منم اطلاعات در این زمینه بدین

----------


## xX_boy

> چنین برنامه ای برای موبایلهای سیمبین وجود داره!
> 
> شما دوباره میخوای بنویسی؟


سلام مطمن هستم برای جاوا وجود نداره ولی می شه نوشت کسی می دونه این برنامه های موبایل با پسوند جار را با چه برنامهای می نویسند از بس درخواست دادم مردم اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## raravaice

اول باید کد ارسال شده لامپ مادون قرمز مورد نظرت رو بدونی چیه که باید از طریق یه خواننده اینفراند این کارو بکنی بعد از طریق برنامه نویسی اون کدارو بفرستی روی اینفراند موبایلت
این طرز کار این برنامست برای سورس نویسیش برای هر گوشی متفاوت هست
شما باید datasheet دسترسی به سخت افزار گوشیتو بدونی

----------


## Evil 69

salam doost aziz 
shoma mitooni barname benevisi baray mobil ke bdoon in ke chizi behesh vasl koni 
vaghti rooy monitore hassas be lams  mizarish ba cumputer ertebat bargarar koneh

----------

